# GBAtemp EZ5i skinning contest winners announced.



## FAST6191 (Aug 27, 2010)

*GBAtemp EZ5i skinning contest winners announced.*
Some truly great skins.




It is time to announce the winners of the EZ5i skinning contest GBAtemp and EZFlash started back in July to coincide with the release of the long term EZ5i review. The contest finished earlier this month and all in all we got 66 final entries, a thread with several hundred replies and the same thread got tens of thousands of views. This means you can rest assured judging them all was no easy feat and the cause of a great deal of discussion between the judges.
In the end though there could only be 20 winners who each get a numbered limited edition EZ5i with extra prizes as the places go up.
So on behalf of GBAtemp and EZFlash thanks to all that entered, those that helped out in the thread and those that supported the contest.
ith that the winners (all winners can you PM Mbmax with the relevant details to pass on to the EZTeam, do it quickly and you will get your prize quickly)





*Top 20* These skinners made fantastic skins (many of which have found their way on the carts of the judges) but for one reason or another did not gain enough support across the board to get into the top 10. These winners each get a limited edition EZ5 in the simple edition packaging.
Virtual Home Made by bowbowhead
Royal Made by viz
BlueCube Made by TLOZ
Fractured Glass Made by euphemism
Retro Made by kiafazool
iEZ5 Made by KrooLa
TechGold Made by MegaAce™
EZky Made by el_popi
EZPaint Made by _Chaz_
Share skin Made by jesusperez
*Top 10*

While these skins were fantastic and among the top entries on all the judges lists they were pipped to the post by the top 5 above. These winners get the limited edition EZ5i in deluxe packaging (a metal stylus, a SDHC reader and a thumb stylus).

Raw n' ez Made by Gausen
EZilla Made by Naico
16-Bit Temp: Pink Edition Made by nicojati
Ezenis Made by Alfadir
Wild Speed EZVi Made by Mr Skinner
*Top 5*
These skins represented the cream of the crop, these winners get the limited edition EZ5i in a deluxe package with a 3 in 1 expansion as well.

Nebula Made by jurassicplayer
Barbed Dream Made by env
EZ-Tech Made by LDAsh
Sea Map Made by Belldandy_
Flowers leaves Made by Xiaogaoqqqq

Congratulations once again to all winners. 




PM Mbmax 



Discuss


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 27, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners, you've made some great skins.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 27, 2010)

Congratulations skinners


----------



## TLOZ (Aug 27, 2010)

Whoohoo I'm a winner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Congrats to all the others in the top20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: btw. we have to pm Mbmax now some "relevant details" - means "location, name, etc..." or what..?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes PM Mbmax and he will pass on the shipping details to the EZTeam, we had tried to think of a better way of doing this but we could not.

Obviously the best case scenario is everybody sees this and posts but rest assured stragglers will not hold things up.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 27, 2010)

TLOZ said:
			
		

> Whoohoo I'm a winner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. i'm in touch with windirt from ez flash team.
If you wish to receive your prize, you'd better PM me where the team can send you that.


----------



## TLOZ (Aug 27, 2010)

I just wanted to go sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mbmax, you should have received a message


----------



## Range-TE (Aug 27, 2010)

wow, congrats winners!


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 27, 2010)

TLOZ said:
			
		

> I just wanted to go sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Received.


----------



## TomF1 (Aug 27, 2010)

I didn't win, but ... yeah there was very good skin in that competition.


Congrats winners !


----------



## raing3 (Aug 27, 2010)

Fractured Glass Made by euphemism

...

Link should be http://filetrip.net/f12495-Fractured-Glass...tition-1-0.html I'm guessing.

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 27, 2010)

Congratulations everybody!


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 27, 2010)

raing3 said:
			
		

> Fractured Glass Made by euphemism
> 
> ...
> 
> Link should be http://filetrip.net/f12495-Fractured-Glass...tition-1-0.html I'm guessing.


Changed


----------



## xiaogaoqqqq (Aug 27, 2010)

oooo??????top5
surprise


----------



## env (Aug 27, 2010)

@JP bro, we made it to the top 5.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



congrats to all the winners!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 27, 2010)

Congrats to the winrars!


----------



## .psyched (Aug 27, 2010)

Congratulations, guys =D The skins are awesome!
Now, if only one of the winner could give me his EzFlash copy *O*


----------



## janouis (Aug 27, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## jurassicplayer (Aug 27, 2010)

env said:
			
		

> @JP bro, we made it to the top 5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD Yes we did make it (maybe MS2 skinning helped?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I'm actually surprised really that I even made it (of course, when I saw your skin I definitely knew you were going to make it xD, that skin is amazing).

Congratz to all of the winners and to all the judges for what looks to be a successful competition xD.


----------



## env (Aug 27, 2010)

nah, your skin is very beautiful. I'm inlove with purple/violet,


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 27, 2010)

OMG I PEE'ED in My PANTS
I'M IN THE TOP 20
W000T
Real-Time Save/Guide HERE I COME

thanks to env for helping me on the skin
and congrats to him and the top 20


----------



## .psyched (Aug 27, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> env said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, your skin was awesome. I've seen the screenshots, it's totally worth the download. Care to port it to other cards? x3


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 27, 2010)

Wait... I placed?


This is great!
I plan to give the cart to a friend of mine who recently bought a DSi.


----------



## bowbowhead (Aug 27, 2010)

Love you, judges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for the placing!


----------



## BakuFunn (Aug 27, 2010)

Nebula really is one of my favorite skins, but the cursive turns me off.
Great job skinners, all of these are great in their own respects.


----------



## Gausen (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Judges! Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 27, 2010)

Aww i failed


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 27, 2010)

Congratulations winners hope you all enjoy your new carts and as always happy gaming!!!!


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 27, 2010)

Congratz everyone,dunno about you but I had fun =3


----------



## Mr Skinner (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes! I got it! Muhahhahahahha!

Congratulations to all users. And now enjoy the Skins!

- Fast or Mbmax:
When I receive my? what should I do to get it?


----------



## regnad (Aug 28, 2010)

Just a suggestion, Mbmax -- can we have a link to a tutorial, or at least a short run-down, in the opening post to how to install these on our EZ5is?

Thanks!


----------



## evandixon (Aug 28, 2010)

Is there a full placement list that isn't posted here?
If so, I'd like to know what place I got in.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Aug 28, 2010)

env said:
			
		

> nah, your skin is very beautiful. I'm inlove with purple/violet,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just place the skin files in the "skin" folder (the splash.ani, the skin_bottom.bin, the skin_up.bin, and the skin.dat). Then changing skins is just from the EZVi's menu.


----------



## regnad (Aug 28, 2010)

Any way we can get preview pics of techgold and ezenis?


----------



## env (Aug 28, 2010)

Here:
66 final entries
Just click Skin Entries spoiler.


----------



## BakuFunn (Aug 28, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> BakuFunn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have an EZ5i to even use the skin on, but you could definitely change the font to something less distracting/tacky. Helvetica fits almost everything and sure as hell applies to your theme.

Some more suggestions:
Making the "Nebula" word more faded, maybe with parts of the actual nebula covering bits of the letters for a more professional look. Other options would be taking it out entirely or just moving it to the bottom screen where it has less of a chance to interfere with legibility.
The only other flaw would be the cursive font, but I already mentioned that.
Of course, this is all just my humble opinion, so do not take it personally.

If I had an EZ5i, I'd use your skin. Excellent work. You deserve it.


----------



## jagerstaffel (Aug 28, 2010)

Heh, perhaps I'm not destined to win these things (0 for 2 in skinning competitions). Though for the Edge contest, I was rather impressed with the card and ended up buying one, but I won't do so for this cart. It's too bad too, because I had a helluva lot of fun making a skin for the EZ5i. Congrats winners.

By the way, I noticed probably the reason why me and a number of others didn't win. Originality is the key; as I don't seem to see any [winning] skins based on characters or series 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I haven't looked at them all, so bite me if I'm wrong)

Again congrats winners, that long wait paid off for you guys. And last tip for everyone: procrastinating is bad. I thought I only had 6 hours left and entered anyway; I ended having an extra day


----------



## Clookster (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm quite envious. EZ Vi is now the card with the best skins!

Acekard should make such a contest too!


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 28, 2010)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> Acekard should make such a contest too!


That's a good idea. I hope someone makes a contest like that.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 28, 2010)

Mr Skinner said:
			
		

> - Fast or Mbmax:
> When I receive my? what should I do to get it?


As said in earlier post, PM me your details where the team could send you your prize.

For now i have 11 of the 20 winners's addresses.

When all addresses are collected i will sent them to windirt, the ez-flash representative.


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 28, 2010)

does anyone of the top 5 have a dsi and dont need the 3in1 expansion pack?


----------



## sambskn (Aug 28, 2010)

Sadness
Also: Congrats Winners!


----------



## helloha (Aug 28, 2010)

UniqueGeek said:
			
		

> Is there a full placement list that isn't posted here?
> If so, I'd like to know what place I got in.


I would like to know this too. congrats to all that won! I wish i had won, but there was a lot of really good competition. Maybe next time


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi guys.
I'm still waiting PM from winners. For now i received 12 of 20 winners.

Edit : please provide also a mobile phone number in your PM where the deliverer can reach you if you are not at home.


----------



## el_popi (Aug 29, 2010)

sweet, top 20 T_T. Now i can get rid of that official outdated DSTT. Thanks so much!


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 30, 2010)

Still remain 4 winners's addresses. 
I will see if it's possible to stick this thread on the portal.


----------



## LDAsh (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm totally thrilled to not only win but to be in the top 5! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks everyone!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel bad I didn't get around to making that left-handed version yet.


----------



## env (Aug 30, 2010)

Good idea, but why not PM them Mbmax. (btw Im making another EZV skin right now, I hope it works out well  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 30, 2010)

Yep, i will. Now 3 addresses remaining. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ps : i can't wait to see your new skin env.


----------



## TLOZ (Aug 30, 2010)

C'mon guys, send Mbmax your informations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw. will there be some other competitions in future?

@env 
what's your skin about?
or what does it look like?
only 1 thing I know for sure: it will look great


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 30, 2010)

Just sent a PM to the last 2 guys who has not yet sent me their details.


----------



## supersolver17 (Aug 30, 2010)

im not arguing or anything, but im surprised the judges don't count Wild Speed EZVi Made by Mr Skinner as obseen


----------



## euphemism (Aug 31, 2010)

I won something, blasphemy!  Thank you very much.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok. Still remain one guy now. Hope he will see my PM.


----------



## regnad (Aug 31, 2010)

For whatever reason, EZilla freezes during loading for me.

I've tried several of these skins from the winners' circle, and that's the only one that does this.


----------



## KrooLa (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats everyone


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 31, 2010)

Here we are. we were waiting for you Kroola. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now i have all addresses, i will sent them to windirt tomorrow so you guys can receive your prizes as soon as possible.


----------



## LDAsh (Sep 1, 2010)

The left-handed version of EZtech:-
http://filetrip.net/f12837-EZtech_l-1-0.html


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks LDAsh. My son will be glad to use it.


----------



## regnad (Sep 1, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> For whatever reason, EZilla freezes during loading for me.
> 
> I've tried several of these skins from the winners' circle, and that's the only one that does this.



Am I the only one?

I had to delete the skin from my card before I could even boot it up.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 1, 2010)

We talked already about this bug in the skin contest thread : http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-c...t&p=3021626
You can fix that by editing the first offset of the .ani file (change 03 to 02) or simply delete the .ani.


----------



## regnad (Sep 2, 2010)

I can't imagine why the guy who made it wouldn't want to fix it himself and resubmit it.

Presumably anyone who submits these wants people to actually use them, right?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 2, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> I can't imagine why the guy who made it wouldn't want to fix it himself and resubmit it.
> 
> Presumably anyone who submits these wants people to actually use them, right?


The problem is when the skinners can't test them with their flashcarts. The splash.ani problem works fine in moonshell2 so there would be no way of knowing if it actually worked on the EZVi (I didn't even know if my skin worked, and I asked Mbmax various times to make sure that there wasn't anything broken in my skin).


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 2, 2010)

Prize to 21st place?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk I probably didnt get that either.


----------



## regnad (Sep 2, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> regnad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Regarding EZilla's skin, this is true only prior to Mbmax posting on this forum exactly how to fix it. Especially since he's a winner I'd think he'd want to do this.

I assume you fixed yours, because it works just fine! It's quite nice! It's the one I have on my EZ-Vi presently!


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 2, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> I can't imagine why the guy who made it wouldn't want to fix it himself and resubmit it.
> 
> Presumably anyone who submits these wants people to actually use them, right?


It's not really his fault. It's a kernel bug.
The animation works fine under moonshell 2.10.


----------



## regnad (Sep 4, 2010)

Of course it's not his fault.

But isn't it simply a matter of changing a bit of code and resubmitting it? 

As it stands everyone who downloads it either 1) will have their cards crash, or 2) have read the post buried deep in the original contest submission thread, and then change the line of code.

My bet is 98% of people will either immediately delete the skin and use a different skin, or decide it isn't worth the bother.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 5, 2010)

As i said, it's simple to fix that. The first offset of the ani file need to be changed from 03 to 02.
But fix the animation like that is not a good idea. On Barbed Dream from env, you will not see the full animation.
I prefer to ask for a kernel fix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EZilla animation fixed


----------



## kiafazool (Sep 7, 2010)

mbmax
are the prizes shipped?
and about how long will they take to arrive to the winners?


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 7, 2010)

Windirt just told me : "Ready to ship !"


----------



## kiafazool (Sep 9, 2010)

are they shipped yet?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 10, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> are they shipped yet?


o.0...why not just wait until there is a surprise package outside your door...or ask again after 3 weeks have passed. It's not like they are going to arrive any faster or slower.


----------



## kiafazool (Sep 10, 2010)

this should answer your response
these are 2 pm's i got from mbmax when i gave him my address


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't really think that answered anything...he said something similar to the first message somewhere (I can't remember where anymore, though that might have been on IRC)...plus he pmed everyone the second quote you have there...at least everyone who didn't put a phone number. Either way, policy still remains, you could just wait and see what happens in the next three weeks and then bring up some complaints if you don't receive it.


----------



## kiafazool (Sep 10, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> I don't really think that answered anything...he said something similar to the first message somewhere (I can't remember where anymore, though that might have been on IRC)...plus he pmed everyone the second quote you have there...at least everyone who didn't put a phone number. Either way, policy still remains, you could just wait and see what happens in the next three weeks and then bring up some complaints if you don't receive it.


i just wanted to know if they are shipped yet or not?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 11, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> i just wanted to know if they are shipped yet or not?


o.o...well, I don't understand the use of that, nor the reason to waste the energy asking such a unproductive question, but sure they have been shipped...it's not like someone is just going to say "Ready to ship !" and just leave it...o.0


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 11, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... When was the contest over?

I find it a bit odd that none of us have seen any sign of them.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 11, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Well... When was the contest over?
> 
> I find it a bit odd that none of us have seen any sign of them.


The contest was over a little while ago, but all of the addresses were given maybe only a week to a week and a half ago. Supposing that people actually do have lives and can only work through this kind of stuff on their free time, I would say that the stuff were shipped from less than a week to a week. So, I don't find any worry, nor would I worry until another two weeks have passed.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 11, 2010)

Don't worry like that guys. You will have your prize.
I'm here to take care of that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Windirt told me that he sent them with DHL.


----------



## nicojati (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey guys don't be impatient....just give it some time!

I just wanted to take a minute and thanks everyone involved in this contest! It was really fun, and i'm so glad i won (too bad my boyfriend didn't tho =( )

Sooo...thanks i guess!


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 13, 2010)

DHL parcels are sent, i suppose you all will receive that this week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





For those who wish to show us their prize, don't hesitate to post here a picture of it.


----------



## el_popi (Sep 13, 2010)

Flashcard Received ^^. ready to test! Thanks for all your effot guys


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 13, 2010)

Perfect !

And here is quick guide specially for you guys :

- format your microSD in FAT (1GB and 2GB) or FAT32 (4GB and more)
- download firmware v101 from filetrip. unrar it on root
- download kernel 3.0ob2 from filetrip. unrar it on root.
- copy some nds dump on your microsd.
- run your ez5i and start the file _ez5firmwreUP_V101.nds_ to do the firmware udpate v101. follow instructions and wait until all the process is done, a message will tell you to shutdown the console. do not interrupt this update.
- once done you can delete the file _ez5firmwreUP_V101.nds_ from the microsd
- copy your skin in the _ez5shell/skin_ folder
- enjoy your ez5i and your skin (screwdriver/hammer icon to select it) !!


----------



## el_popi (Sep 13, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Perfect !
> 
> And here is quick guide specially for you guys :
> 
> ...



Thanks! thats what i was looking, but the guides who said -note you need to at least be on firmware v12 prior to using this firmware update-  disturbed me =/. Now is clear


----------



## Alfadir (Sep 13, 2010)

Received !! Thanks to EZFlash, windirt, Mbmax and every juges (even if i'm not in the top 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## kiafazool (Sep 13, 2010)

received
thank you ezflash team


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 13, 2010)

I received mine today as well.

Great thanks to EZFlash Team and everyone who made this competition possible.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 13, 2010)

Good to hear people are getting their prizes.


----------



## kiafazool (Sep 13, 2010)

all winners 
post what number you got on your ez5i

i got #20


----------



## euphemism (Sep 13, 2010)

Missed my delivery  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope DHL comes by again today.


----------



## kiafazool (Sep 13, 2010)

mine has 2 chips sticking out
and to while i was making a border around the chips 
i accidently scratched my sticker

it's not noticeable
only noticeable if you put some light on it



but my god
that build quality is AWESOME
it is the best quality you can ever see in a flashcart
its matte
but its awesome
it would never break easily


----------



## TLOZ (Sep 14, 2010)

Received!
Greetings from ye olde germany


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 14, 2010)

Mine has arrived today too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got #25.


----------



## kiafazool (Sep 14, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Mine has arrived today too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


last place  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how the hell do you use an ez5i
its so complicated
and the ingame menu is not working for me
i have realtime save and cheat turn on in the game menu
and when i press L+R+A+B nothing happens


----------



## TLOZ (Sep 14, 2010)

@kiafazool

Did you follow the instructions from Mbmax?
Works fine on my DS (it's ye olde DS Phat).
btw. I'm using a 2GB mSD instead of 4GB mSDHC.
The only thing, that doesn't work is my Splash.ani (laggs terribly).

Just download the kernel and update the firmware.
Ingame-Menu works fine for me (even though I didn't test the walkthrough function - and I propably won't need it


----------



## kiafazool (Sep 14, 2010)

TLOZ said:
			
		

> @kiafazool
> 
> Did you follow the instructions from Mbmax?
> Works fine on my DS (it's ye olde DS Phat).
> ...


yes i followed instructions
im using a 2gb msd also
and the splash.ani is laggy (the skin i made just freezes at the animation)
and the ez5i doesn't show the splash screens


----------



## Mr Skinner (Sep 15, 2010)

I have not received mine... Did Was Sent? Hey ... Brazil is so far?

I have HOPE!


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 15, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Mine has arrived today too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has definitely been sent (I got the missed notice, so I have to go to the post office tomorrow), I'm not really sure how much of a delay there will be (Customs takes a while to get through...) but you should probably get some notice about it within the next one to two days.


----------



## env (Sep 15, 2010)

Still waiting for the prize, sigh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (To think that Hongkong is much closer to Philippines)


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 15, 2010)

Somehow that reminds me something that I forgot to ask (kind of random xD). Env, what did you use to make your gif animation (it has a lot better quality than mine does, so it would probably be smart to follow your lead =D)?


----------



## env (Sep 15, 2010)

XD some random gif maker called EASY GIF ANIMATOR 5. Hm beware its only a trial version.

edit: bro what notice are you talking about? did you receive a text message or something?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 15, 2010)

USPS leaves a index card sized piece of paper with generic information like the date, sender, etc. as well as the address of the postal office that the parcel is returned to in the event that the package could not be delivered successfully. I would have taken a picture of it, but I can't seem to find the camera. 
I'm pretty sure USPS doesn't apply to the Phillipines, but your postal service probably does a similar thing...You could try asking Mbmax if he can get the tracking number from Windirt and then you can check what is happening with your package.

-edit-
Just went and got my package. I checked everything just now and it seems to be working...(I haven't updated anything just yet, I'm going to do that right after I finish this post xD).


----------



## Naico (Sep 16, 2010)

I received the parcel today. I was in the Top 10, but my card number is #13 (the day I was born, hehe), so I'm guessing that they are just sending them randomly


----------



## env (Sep 16, 2010)

I *env*y you guys.


----------



## Gausen (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks to all judges and thanks Ez Team!

I got mine yesterday. Its number 012. 

Last night after updating the firmware, i did a quick test and i can say its faster for roms and homebrew than my old Ezflash V+. Its a very nice detail that through booting goes right to the kernel menu (my old V+ shows some packaging pictures during boot).

Thanks again!


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 18, 2010)

env said:
			
		

> I *env*y you guys.


env, i just wish to appologize here for what is happening to you.
I really feel disapointed and also very angry against your country.
Asking you to pay a tax on a gift, it's just ... how to say ... pitiful.

I'm speechless now.


----------



## env (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh, my limited edition EZflash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 becomes a *un*limited ways to say fu*ck to the customs here in the Philippines  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope I can buy my own EZflash someday, (but I really do like that limited edition and other stuff T.T)

I reallyX10 feel sad right now, as I really want to test my skin and others as well, can you guys fill me in? anyone who can post some vid or something to show my skin moving, make that *dream* come alive please.


----------



## Gausen (Sep 18, 2010)

You are not alone there Env. I had paid 27 dollars when i got the prize. The guy that bring it came with a bill that stated the sum. He said that everything that goes through the border gets inflated. I just pay, i really wanted that special edition Ez-Flash Vi.


----------



## kiafazool (Sep 18, 2010)

env
ur skin is awesome
except that ur animation doesn't work atm
because of the bug in the kernel
but i love ur skin

so u cant get ur ez5i env?
what happens to it
does it get sent back to windirt?
i feel sad for env because he was in top 5 and he also had a 3 in 1


----------



## Mr Skinner (Sep 18, 2010)

till no sign of My Prize ... I'm getting desperate!

Pokémon was launched and have not received my EZV

Mbmax, Help me.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 18, 2010)

Philippines, Argentina and now perhaps Brazil ?

Seems that you got great customs service in your countries. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why customs makes money on a gift/sample ?
Is it legal or they just get this money in their pocket ?

@Mr Skinner : i ask windirt about your prize and the tracking number.


----------



## Gausen (Sep 19, 2010)

I have simplified the answer before. The bill is from DHL. There is a lot of things in the bill but actually they charge for the following items:

Value in customs:     u$s 13.75
customs clearance:   u$s 2.27
other services:         u$s 22.43
--------------------------------------
sub total                  u$s 38.47
customs clearance: -u$s 11.36
(without I.V.A.)
--------------------------------------
u$s 27.09

Seems legit. Maybe "other services" is not too clear. Anyway I'm OK with this. I'm posting this because it can help others to understand what can be happening.

Bye!


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 19, 2010)

Here is your skin Env...I had some trouble doing the Copy/Delete, but I got them in the end. I don't really know what to say to your situation (but I'm pissed all the same) since there isn't anything that I can think of that would help.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbPLBpZ5GHA


----------



## env (Sep 19, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> what happens to it
> does it get sent back to windirt?


If only it can be sent back to Windirt, and re-address it to my Dad there in the US, I'd be thankful, but I guess not. Oh well time to move on,
I guess if I have that enough money, I'll get it. I really do like it. 

Thanks for condolence guys, I feel sorry too for others with the same fate as I have.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



#JP: Thanks for the video bro, that's sweet, really appreciate it! (but why torture your buttons? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, are you that mad to our customs that much? xD j/k)


----------



## kiafazool (Sep 19, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Here is your skin Env...I had some trouble doing the Copy/Delete, but I got them in the end. I don't really know what to say to your situation (but I'm pissed all the same) since there isn't anything that I can think of that would help.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbPLBpZ5GHA
> what kernel are you using
> for me the animation just freezes
> ...


if i were u
i would bash the customs
because you were top 5 with deluxe edition and 3in1
you should receive them for ur hard work


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 19, 2010)

In my country you can't TAX something you never paid for.
A gift means what it means. 

This is really weird. I feel so sorry to see what happen here with customs.

@Mr Skinner : check your PM, Brazil customs are great at work also as i can see.


----------



## iFish (Sep 19, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> In my country you can't TAX something you never paid for.
> A gift is mean what it means.
> 
> This is really weird. I feel so sorry to see what happen here with customs.
> ...



Here in Canada. I got a free flashcard. via UPS.

But it was free. And is shipping was payed for. UPS charged me 10$ for custom or something 2 weeks later.

Not sure if that is what they're talking about though


----------



## Gausen (Sep 19, 2010)

Well, this is probably going to bore you all   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the nineties, in my country anything was "for sale". So many services and all kinds of state enterprises where going private. Before this time customs brokers where state employees and they worked for a (more or less) fixed wage. After that time customs brokers charge for their services on every package to anyone at the end of the line. 

So thats what i paid. I'm not OK with customs (and so many other companies and services) being "private" in my country.


----------



## LDAsh (Sep 19, 2010)

I didn't get mine yet either, but postal service here is notoriously slow.  Now that I've posted this, I will probably get it tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (hopefully)


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 19, 2010)

@Gausen :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@LDAsh : How goes your homebrew ?


----------



## env (Sep 19, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> if i were u
> i would bash the customs


How would I do that?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (It's not something like the staffs on our customs actually registered here so I could bash them like a n00b. xD) kidding!


----------



## LDAsh (Sep 20, 2010)

Heh, it did come today, and I can't believe it, I got the luckiest number of all!!!




Happy Mid-Autumn Festival everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Mbmax said:
			
		

> @LDAsh : How goes your homebrew ?


Very very slow, we still need more help from programmers.  Hopefully, with some luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we will find some.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 20, 2010)

LDAsh said:
			
		

> Heh, it did come today, and I can't believe it, I got the luckiest number of all!!!
> Happy Mid-Autumn Festival everyone!


Congratz on getting your cart and number 800 xD. Now if only we could get past flawed mail systems, this contest would be finished spectacularly.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice photo LDAsh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have you contacted Alek for your homebrew ?


----------



## nicojati (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys, everyone seems to be getting their package except some people...and i'm starting to worry that i might have to pay to receive the package (i don't really have money to spend on this atm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

How could i check the tracking, or know the current status?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 21, 2010)

nicojati said:
			
		

> Hey guys, everyone seems to be getting their package except some people...and i'm starting to worry that i might have to pay to receive the package (i don't really have money to spend on this atm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you ask Mbmax, he could probably get the tracking number from windirt.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 21, 2010)

Chile now ?
All those Hispanic countries seems to have a great customs service.

Now i'm wondering if customs has not followed the skin contest and wish to get their prizes too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We call that mafia in my country ...

Ask dollar for something you didn't pay. gah ! this makes me sick.


----------



## nicojati (Sep 21, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Chile now ?
> All those Hispanic countries seems to have a great customs service.
> 
> Now i'm wondering if customs has not followed the skin contest and wish to get their prizes too.
> ...




Hey guys!

Got mine today after all, i'll post pics later!

Thanks again to everyone involved.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah nicojati !

I'm glad you got it without trouble.

At last a good news.


----------



## LDAsh (Sep 24, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Have you contacted Alek for your homebrew ?


Yeah thanks, we talked about it but he is too busy working on his emulators. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need to post for help wanted again.

So everyone got their prize except for env?  Poor guy.  Maybe some of us can chip in to help him get it?  What will happen if he never claims it, I guess it's sent back to China or it collects dust there until someone working for the postal company gets to take it home in a few years time.  That ain't right.


----------



## env (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah I'm such a poor guy,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don't worry guys I'm trying to save some bucks to get it.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 25, 2010)

env said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm such a poor guy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a way so we can give you some bucks ?
How much you need ?


----------



## env (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh no, no, even if you help me guys on that term, I won't get it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks anyway.
I'll post here once I got it, and I guess it's not that long, oh well.


----------



## Mbmax (Oct 1, 2010)

Any news env ?


----------



## kiafazool (Oct 2, 2010)

i had to give mine away to get a dstwo

dstwo is just irresistible (gba,snes,freecheat,realtime)


----------



## env (Oct 8, 2010)

@kia: boo! after all what we've done to help you on your entry you still drop your prize.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some good-news! I'm getting my prize on Monday! F*ck the customs, no one can stop me


----------



## env (Oct 11, 2010)

Got it! ^__^
Ignore te poor image quality and Violet Pika, lol
---


Spoiler


----------



## Mbmax (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey env ! You got the secret agent number as i can see !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad you got your prize at last.

About kiafazool, agreed with you.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Oct 11, 2010)

xD Congratz Env!
I think the 007 suits you xD (it's obvious that you infltrated the system and swiped it like a ninja =D).
Of course, the REAL thing for me to congratulate is the fact that there is a violet pika (So rare that even the special edition EZVi can't compare xD).
Anyways, I hope you enjoy your EZVi like I am and congratz for getting it xD.


----------



## env (Oct 11, 2010)

Lol, that rare Violet Pika is made by none other than myself!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (its made from felt cloth XD) I AM a weird guy, yes I AM. XD


----------



## Mr Skinner (Dec 14, 2010)

After 3 Months, My Package As Arrived!!!!



I'm Sad Because the Number of my EZ Flash Vi is Wrong...The Correct Number is #09...In Cartridge the Number is #14.

But, Thx for all!


----------



## Mbmax (Dec 14, 2010)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

At last customs released your parcel !

Impressive. i'm glad you get it.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 14, 2010)

Congratz on getting your prize Mr. Skinner xD. Hope you have as much fun with it as I am =).


----------



## Mbmax (Dec 14, 2010)

Mr Skinner said:
			
		

> I'm Sad Because the Number of my EZ Flash Vi is Wrong...The Correct Number is #09...In Cartridge the Number is #14.
> 
> But, Thx for all!


Number 001 to 005 was kept by ez team. As FAST6191 said, 25 EZ5i collector was manufactured and 20 were available in this contest.
#014 (-5 = 9) number is the right one.


----------



## Mbmax (Apr 10, 2011)

EZ skin forger RN97 is released : http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=12621

We found a critical bug that appeared in new kernel 3.0ob6 and k2.0RC20.
2 template bmp files were wrongly named once compiled with esf RN96. This caused the kernel to crash with a file not found error once the screen saver feature been activated in new kernels.
Fixed in RN97.

How to fix a .dat skin ?
- If you have sources files and the .ess, open it  and compile it again (F9) with esf RN97
- if you don't have sources files, just open the .dat in RN97 and compile it again (F9)


----------

